# Warcraft-Film: Der Trailer ist endlich da! 2 Minuten aus "The Beginning"



## Launethil (6. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Der Trailer ist endlich da! 2 Minuten aus "The Beginning"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Der Trailer ist endlich da! 2 Minuten aus "The Beginning"


----------



## Blundrealer (6. November 2015)

wird besser mit jedem Mal anschauen


----------



## Seegurkensalat (6. November 2015)

Sieht echt gut aus, als ehemaliger WOW Spieler werde ich mir den auf jeden Fall Mal anschauen.


----------



## Phone (6. November 2015)

Neben Batman Vs. Superman mein neues Highlight


----------



## Tut_Ench (6. November 2015)

Ich find ihn richtig gut und ich freue mich auf den Film.
Klar, die Orks sehen anders aus, als man es gewohnt ist, aber ich finde sie hätten für die Orks, wie man sie aus dem Pandaria Intro kennt noch mehr CGI nutzen müssen...davon abgesehen, dass sie uch die menschlichen Schauspieler hätten aufpumpen müssen.

Meiner Ansicht nach wirkt der Film so etwas "glaubwürdiger" und nahbarer, als wenn man quasi ein 2-Stunden-WoW-Intro gemacht hätte.


----------



## billy336 (6. November 2015)

Gefällt mir gut, freue mich schon sehr auf weiteres Material und natürlich auf den Release 
Toller Soundtrack im Trailer übrigens, auch die deutschen Sprecher gefallen mir. 
Wahrscheinlich ist die Story aber recht stark abgekürzt, da ja die gesammte Geschichte des ersten Krieges schon allein 2 Bücher füllt und der Film vermutlich die 120min Marke nicht knacken wird...


----------



## RevolverOcelot (6. November 2015)

Sieht nice aus aber warum muss der Film in Deutschland den Untertitel The Beginning haben? Reicht einfach Warcraft nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. November 2015)

RevolverOcelot schrieb:


> aber warum muss der Film in Deutschland den Untertitel The Beginning haben? Reicht einfach Warcraft nicht?



Deutsche Verleiher und ihre Namensgebung, das ist eine Story für sich.
Die sind immer wieder für die eine oder andere Kuriosität gut.
zB.: Warum muss Thor: The Dark World in Deutschland The Dark Kingdom heißen?
Das macht absolut keinen Sinn und verwirrt nur die Menschen.


----------



## Paldonhb (6. November 2015)

von den kritikern liest man plötzlich nichts mehr O.o
ich meine,war doch nicht anders zu erwarten,wir reden hier von blizzard.
wow 20 milion abos comming soon?


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2015)

Deutsche Filmuntertitel von ausländischen Filmen sind meistens ein Griff ins Klo. Hat irgendwie schon Tradition.


----------



## Worrel (6. November 2015)

Ich warte noch auf den Moment, in dem mir die Orks nicht zu unnatürlich aussehen... Zudem finde ich die, deutschen Synchronstimmen klingen nicht danach, als ob die diese Hauer hätten.


----------



## OutsiderXE (6. November 2015)

Ich weiß schon warum ich pcg.de lieber mag als gs.de. Dort sind alle voll negativ drauf 

Zum vergleich habe ich mir eben noch den Avatar-Trailer angeschaut. Klar sind 6 Jahre vergangen, dafür sieht Avatar noch ganz gut aus aber der WC-Trailer sieht klar besser aus.


----------



## Batze (6. November 2015)

Nach sehr langer Zeit könnte mich der Film mal wieder ins Kino locken.


----------



## Metko1 (6. November 2015)

Geiler trailer gewesen (Englisch), aber die Deutschen stimmen omg!
Wird definitiv im Kino geschaut auf Originalsprache.


----------



## Batze (6. November 2015)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> .................aber der WC-Trailer sieht klar besser aus.


Blizzard Trailer sehen immer phänomenal aus, aber das muss nicht immer was gutes bedeuten.


----------



## TruePlayer (6. November 2015)

Ragnar Lodbrok!


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. November 2015)

Ziemlich nett.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. November 2015)

Ich bin gespannt. 
Auch wenn da mal wieder so ein Liebesgedöns rein gequetscht wurde. Das übliche eben. Zwei Völker streiten sich, es verlieben sich zwei aus den jeweiligen Völkern und es liegt an ihnen, alles zu richten. Typisch eben.  

Aber ich bin dennoch gespannt, wie der Film wird.


----------



## lars9401 (6. November 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> [...] Toller Soundtrack im Trailer übrigens [...]



300 Rise of em Empire - Junkie XL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWI1HissUUY


----------



## hawkytonk (6. November 2015)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Geiler trailer gewesen (Englisch), aber die Deutschen stimmen omg!
> Wird definitiv im Kino geschaut auf Originalsprache.


Jepp, die dt. Synchro kann mit dem Original absolut nicht mithalten. Die Sprecher an sich finde ich ganz in Ordnung, nur einfach unpassend. Bei den Orks fällt das besonders auf.


----------



## hawkytonk (6. November 2015)

Ich bin gespannt, ob der Film schon unter dem neu angekündigten Produktionsstudio "Activation Blizzard Studios" laufen wird. Der Trailer nennt ja nur "Activation Blizzard Entertainment".
-->Ich nenne es nur, da sich Blizzard wohl mehrere Filme/Verfilmungen vorgenommen hat - wenn sie extra eine eigene Film-Produktionsfirma gründen.


----------



## Tek1978 (6. November 2015)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> von den kritikern liest man plötzlich nichts mehr O.o
> ich meine,war doch nicht anders zu erwarten,wir reden hier von blizzard.
> wow 20 milion abos comming soon?



Erstmal was nettes zum lesen wegen Spielerzahlen (Ich hab es so nie wirklich egal bei welchem Online Spiel geglaubt)

Spielerzahlen bei MMOs: Gefragt, geschönt, verschwiegen

Jetzt zum Film und das betrachte ich rein als Kinogänger und jap wir gehen oft ins Kino.


Ob Mai tatsächlich so ein guter Monat wird für Warcraft...

- Captain America: Civil war 
- X-Men: Apokalypse 

Wenn der Fimmel die Sau raus lassen darf wie bei Vikings dann wird er unterhaltsam. 

Sicher, Warcraft hat eine große Fan Gemeinde, hat Sie aber auch soviel Fans die dann ins Kino stürmen.

Herr Der Ringe sind sehr erfolgreiche Filme, deswegen hatte das Spiel aber auch keine Millionen von Online Spielern (anders rum betrachtet)

Passend finde ich bis heute die Aussage zu Prince of Persia (Quelle: http://www.filmstarts.de/kritiken/90916-Prince-Of-Persia-Der-Sand-der-Zeit.html):

"Immer öfter heißt es, wie ähnlich Kinofilme und Computerspiele sich doch inzwischen seien. Aber auch wenn die Spieleentwickler immer mehr Wert auf das erzählerische Element legen und Kino-Blockbuster im Gegenzug gewisse Actionszenen nur mit Blick auf die Konsolenauswertung enthalten, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Medien doch immer noch größer als die Gemeinsamkeiten. Schließlich raubt man einem Computerspiel bei einer Adaption für die Leinwand das Gameplay - und damit die eigentliche Daseinsberechtigung. Aus dem aktiven Spielen wird ein passives Zuschauen. Die Aufgabe der Filmemacher ist es deshalb, dieses Weniger an der einen durch ein Mehr an anderer Stelle auszugleichen, was allerdings nur in den seltensten Fällen gelingt. Deshalb gibt es bis heute noch immer keine Spielverfilmung, mit der die Fans zu 100 Prozent zufrieden sind."

Sicher, der Film wird seine Fans finden aber ich würde mir nicht zuviel davon versprechen (ja natürlich kann ich mich irren) aber es gibt einen Entscheidenden unterschied zwischen Blizzard macht Spiele und Blizzard macht einen Film. Der Durchschnittliche Kinobesucher kennt Blizzard nicht und sieht nur die Effekte und ne Story. Und entweder ist diese Lahm für den Besucher oder er findet es gut.

Von den Effekten her ist der Film sicher auf aktuellem Stand sonst ginge es  ja schon eher in Richtung B-Movie obwohl selbst da die Effekte besser werden (Es wird halt auch immer günstiger diese Effekte zu nutzen)

Wenn man sich den Trailer anschaut erinnert es irgendwie an Herr der Ringe. Für mich blieb hierbei der Effekt der Gänsehaut aus. 

Müsste ich jetzt die Story an anhand des Trailers beurteilen,, ist die Antwort: hatten wir alles schon mal irgendwie.
Das ist wie in Fantasy Büchern.... Schema: Kind mit Bestimmung wird erwachsen und besiegt das böse..... Die Dinger gibt es tonnenweise und irgendwie kann man es nicht mehr lesen, dann doch mal etwas Abwechslung wie z.b. Glennkill

Fimmel ist sicher eine sehr gute Wahl als Schauspieler, der Erfolg des Films an sich bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2015)

Die Orks gehen so einigermaßen. Aber die Ritterrüstungen sehen echt peinlich aus.


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2015)

Kann man sich wohl mal für die kurzweilige Unterhaltung anschauen - die Qualität der Shots finde ich ein wenig durchzogen .. einige sehen recht gut aus und andere wiederum ziemlich .. meh -.-


----------



## billy336 (7. November 2015)

lars9401 schrieb:


> 300 Rise of em Empire - Junkie XL
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWI1HissUUY



Oh sehr cool. Dankeschön!!!


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Deutsche Verleiher und ihre Namensgebung, das ist eine Story für sich.
> Die sind immer wieder für die eine oder andere Kuriosität gut.
> zB.: Warum muss Thor: The Dark World in Deutschland The Dark Kingdom heißen?
> Das macht absolut keinen Sinn und verwirrt nur die Menschen.


Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gabs da irgendein urheberrechtliches Problem weswegen Dark World nicht benutzt werden konnte. Amazon kennt z.B. einen Z-Movie mit dem Namen Dark World der 2010 veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Deutsche Verleiher und ihre Namensgebung, das ist eine Story für sich.
> Die sind immer wieder für die eine oder andere Kuriosität gut.
> zB.: Warum muss Thor: The Dark World in Deutschland The Dark Kingdom heißen?
> Das macht absolut keinen Sinn und verwirrt nur die Menschen.



DIe Wege der deutschen Verleiher sind in der Tat unergründlich.

OV: Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol
DV: Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll

(Erinnert an Arnies "Commando", welcher in Deutschland als "Das Phantom-Kommando" lief.)

OV: Bullet to the Head
DV: Shooutout - Keine Gnade

OV: Captain America: The Winter Soldier
DV: The Return of the First Avenger

usw.

Unfassbarer Schwachsinn, vor allem dann, wenn man einen englischen Titel mit einem anderen austauscht.

Trailer sieht interessant aus. Bin allerdings kein WOW-Fan, habe damals nur Warcraft 2 gespielt.


----------



## Celerex (7. November 2015)

Trailer gefällt mir ganz gut, als regelmäßiger Kinogänger werde ich da nicht drumrum kommen. Aber warum zur Hölle muss es eine Mensch liebt Orc Lovestory geben?! Das war bei Avatar schon grausam und hat mMn in einem guten Fantasyfilm keine Notwendigkeit. Da werden bloß wieder irgendwelche Lücken gestopft, die der Regisseur mangels Ideen nicht anderweitig füllen kann. Schade...


----------



## martinsan (7. November 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Trailer gefällt mir ganz gut, als regelmäßiger Kinogänger werde ich da nicht drumrum kommen. Aber warum zur Hölle muss es eine Mensch liebt Orc Lovestory geben?! Das war bei Avatar schon grausam und hat mMn in einem guten Fantasyfilm keine Notwendigkeit. Da werden bloß wieder irgendwelche Lücken gestopft, die der Regisseur mangels Ideen nicht anderweitig füllen kann. Schade..



Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint: Ich nehme an weil ein Blockbuster für die breite Masse gedreht wird und nicht für Nerds und Kanon-Anbeter? Dasselbe gilt für alle umsatzstarken Produkte, ob Game, der DLC-Flut oder Filmen. Angebot und Nachfrage wird von der Masse getragen und nicht einer Nischengruppe. Wobei die Nischengruppe isoliert betrachtet eine ansehnliche Anzahl Leute sein kann.

Ich bin nun seit Jahren kein WoW Spieler mehr, der Trailer hat dennoch sehr viele Erinnerungen hervorgeholt......"Wie hiess doch gleich die fliegende Stadt schon wieder??"


----------



## OutsiderXE (7. November 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> ..Bin allerdings kein WOW-Fan, habe damals nur Warcraft 2 gespielt.




Dann bist du doch schon näher an der Film-Story als reine WoW-Spieler 

Ob das wirklich eine Love-Story ist oder nur Freundschaft? In Avatar hat der Typ wenigstens mit diesem Volk zusammengelebt um für sie zu kämpfen. Für den WC-Film kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass es von der Zeit her passt weil der Fokus nicht nur auf den Menschen liegt.

Das ist genau so wie mit dem fliegenden Dalaran. Ab 0:16 sehen wir doch eine Stadt die wie Dalaran aussieht, und die ist auf dem Boden. Das ab 0:22 ist für mich entweder so weit oben im Himmel, oder ein geheimer Ort der Kirin Tor zu dem man sich erst hinteleportiert.

Der böse Mensch kommt mir übrigens verdächtig wie Blackmoore vor (Thrall's Erzieher/Meister)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. November 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Unfassbarer Schwachsinn, vor allem dann, wenn man einen englischen Titel mit einem anderen austauscht.



Volle Zustimmung, da habe ich auch Null Verständnis für.


----------



## Quan1 (7. November 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Trailer gefällt mir ganz gut, als regelmäßiger  Kinogänger werde ich da nicht drumrum kommen. Aber warum zur Hölle muss  es eine Mensch liebt Orc Lovestory geben?! Das war bei Avatar schon  grausam und hat mMn in einem guten Fantasyfilm keine Notwendigkeit. Da  werden bloß wieder irgendwelche Lücken gestopft, die der Regisseur  mangels Ideen nicht anderweitig füllen kann. Schade...





martinsan schrieb:


> Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint: Ich nehme an weil ein Blockbuster für die breite Masse gedreht wird und nicht für Nerds und Kanon-Anbeter? Dasselbe gilt für alle umsatzstarken Produkte, ob Game, der DLC-Flut oder Filmen. Angebot und Nachfrage wird von der Masse getragen und nicht einer Nischengruppe. Wobei die Nischengruppe isoliert betrachtet eine ansehnliche Anzahl Leute sein kann.



Die Orkin mit der "Lovestory" ist wahrscheinlich Garona und die gehört schon ewig zum Hintergrund des ersten und zweiten Krieges. Wer sie noch nicht kennt, sollte aber lieber nichts weiteres zu ihr nachlesen: Spoilergefahr!


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2015)

Der Trailer ist ganz nett, besonders die Landschaften, aber mit  der Warcraft-Reihe hatte ich nie was am Hut und die Orks wirken auf mich  wie ne Mischung aus Neanderthaler (von der Kleidung/Mimik) ala 10000 BC  und Oger ala Shrek oder Hulk. Ich bin zu sehr an die Orks aus dem  Tolkien-Universum bzw. dem Design der Peter Jackson Mittelerd-Saga  gewöhnt, da kann ich mir solche Oger-Orks irgendwie nicht wirklich  vorstellen, wirkt wie ne Parodie auf mich.​


----------



## Celerex (7. November 2015)

martinsan schrieb:


> Ich bin nun seit Jahren kein WoW Spieler mehr, der Trailer hat dennoch sehr viele Erinnerungen hervorgeholt......"Wie hiess doch gleich die fliegende Stadt schon wieder??"



Dalaran


----------



## Big-Ron (7. November 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Trailer gefällt mir ganz gut, als regelmäßiger Kinogänger werde ich da nicht drumrum kommen. Aber warum zur Hölle muss es eine Mensch liebt Orc Lovestory geben?! Das war bei Avatar schon grausam und hat mMn in einem guten Fantasyfilm keine Notwendigkeit.



Warum hat das keine Notwendigkeit? Ist genauso nicht Notwendig, sowas jedes Mal abzustoßen (auch wenn man es insgesamt zu oft zu schmalzig sieht). Menschliche Zwischenbeziehungen gehören nun mal dazu, vor allem bei Fanatsyfilmen. Bei Avatar war das Ganze für mich ziemlich nachvollziehbar dargestellt, dass ein Mensch sich in ein weibliches Wesen der Na´vi verliebt, da er von seiner eigenen Spezies eh nicht mehr viel hielt, durch seinen körperlichen Zustand wenig Perspektiven im Leben hatte und dieses Wesen selbst durch einen Avatar gelebt hat und dessen Faszination erkannt hat. Zumal Neytiri auf mich auch eine Faszination ausgeübt hat, wo ich mich in selbiger Situation wie Jack Sully wohl auch verliebt hätte (dank der schauspielerischen Leistung von Zoë Saldaña, die die Figur perfekt verkörpert hat). Zumal diese katzenähnlichen Wesen eh sehr viel Grazie ausgestrahlt haben.

Bei der weiblichen Org kann ich das allerdings noch nicht sehen, da sie einfach nur hässlich aussieht und bisher wenig Charme versprüht. Aber es ist ja auch nicht sicher, ob das eine Lovestory wird oder nur Zuneigung und Freundschaft.

Insgesamt sieht der Trailer vielversprechend aus. Mit dem Spiel kann ich absolut nix anfangen, als Film stell ich es mir aber sehr interessant vor. Die deutschen Stimmen der Orgs passen aber irgendwie nicht. Viel zu klar und sauber ausgesprochen, dafür, dass deren Maul von riesigen Reißzähnen versperrt ist. Und für die Körpergröße sind die Stimmen zu hell.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2015)

Big-Ron schrieb:


> Warum hat das keine Notwendigkeit? Ist genauso nicht Notwendig, sowas jedes Mal abzustoßen (auch wenn man es insgesamt zu oft zu schmalzig sieht). Menschliche Zwischenbeziehungen gehören nun mal dazu, vor allem bei Fanatsyfilmen.



Das hat beim Hobbit (auch wenn dort kein Mensch betroffen war, sondern Elbin Tauriel und Zwerg Kili) aber so manchen Magenschmerz verursacht 
besonders die Szene




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FiVYdrL1Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. November 2015)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> wow 20 milion abos comming soon?


Nope, wenn der Film im Sommer 2016 anläuft können sie froh sein, wenn es immer noch 5 Mio Abos sind.


----------



## SGDrDeath (7. November 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> OV: Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> DV: The Return of the First Avenger.


Hierfür gibts sogar ne Erklärung. Captain America ist hier nicht so bekannt und durch den Patriotismus der im Namen mitschwingt dachte man wohl einige Zuschauer zu verlieren. Und da die Avengers gut laufen und der erste Film die schon im Titel trug dachte man sich halt setzen wir das lieber so fort.

Wird aber lustig bei Teil 3, da wird dann wohl aus Captain America: Civil War sowas wie The First Avenger in Civil War


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hierfür gibts sogar ne Erklärung. Captain America ist hier nicht so bekannt und durch den Patriotismus der im Namen mitschwingt dachte man wohl einige Zuschauer zu verlieren.



Nichts so bekannt wie Batman, aber vor 20 Jahren kannten wir den als Kiddies schon. Außerdem gab es mit dem ersten "Captain America", der übrigens auch bei uns genau so hieß und den "Avengers" genug Möglichkeiten, Cap kennenzulernen. Etwas in einem anderen Land bekannter zu machen, in dem man den Titel verfälscht, ist paradox.


----------



## Enisra (7. November 2015)

manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Typen die sich die Deutschenverleihtitel ausdenken Personenschutz oder Geheimidentitäen haben und was der Scheiß eigentlich soll

Ansonsten schaut der Trailer schonmal geil aus und die Liebesgeschichte ist im Übrigen im Lore von Warcraft verankert


----------



## martinsan (7. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist ganz nett, besonders die Landschaften, aber mit  der Warcraft-Reihe hatte ich nie was am Hut und die Orks wirken auf mich  wie ne Mischung aus Neanderthaler (von der Kleidung/Mimik) ala 10000 BC  und Oger ala Shrek oder Hulk. Ich bin zu sehr an die Orks aus dem  Tolkien-Universum bzw. dem Design der Peter Jackson Mittelerd-Saga  gewöhnt, da kann ich mir solche Oger-Orks irgendwie nicht wirklich  vorstellen, wirkt wie ne Parodie auf mich.​


Der gute Herr Tolkien hat ja auch die moderne Fantasyliteratur erfunden sowie die meisten Begriffe anno 1954.


----------



## Paldonhb (7. November 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Nope, wenn der Film im Sommer 2016 anläuft können sie froh sein, wenn es immer noch 5 Mio Abos sind.


warcraft film,wow legion,overwatch,hearthstone,starcraft,HoTs.. blizz wächst so oder so,mit oder ohne wow.
bzgl abos, abwarten^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das hat beim Hobbit (auch wenn dort kein Mensch betroffen war, sondern Elbin Tauriel und Zwerg Kili) aber so manchen Magenschmerz verursacht
> besonders die Szene
> 
> 
> ...


Das hätte man sich wirklich sparen können. Ich hab bei jeder Szene mit den beiden mein Popcorn wieder ausgekotzt.



Quan1 schrieb:


> Die Orkin mit der "Lovestory" ist wahrscheinlich Garona und die gehört schon ewig zum Hintergrund des ersten und zweiten Krieges. Wer sie noch nicht kennt, sollte aber lieber nichts weiteres zu ihr nachlesen: Spoilergefahr!


Hab mich eben mal nochmal belesen. Soweit ich weiß, hat Garona keine Liebesbeziehung mit einem Menschen gehabt, 


Spoiler



sondern nur eine Freundschaft zu Khadgar entwickelt, als sie auf Gul'dans Befehl hin Karazhan infiltrierte. Und zu der Zeit des Ersten und Zweiten Krieges hat sie auch nicht für die Orks gekämpft, weil sie halb Ork, halb Draenei ist und unter den Orks nicht akzeptiert wurde. Weswegen sie sich dem Schattenrat angeschlossen hat.



Wenn das Garona sein soll, dann wurde da aber ordentlich viel Bullshit dazu gedichtet.


----------



## Celerex (8. November 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab mich eben mal nochmal belesen. Soweit ich weiß, hat Garona keine Liebesbeziehung mit einem Menschen gehabt,
> 
> Wenn das Garona sein soll, dann wurde da aber ordentlich viel Bullshit dazu gedichtet.



Hab mich auch bisschen im Wiki eingelesen und dabei vor allem festgestellt, dass ich dringenst die drei Warcraft Teile mal spielen sollte.  Aber ich habe genauso wie du nichts von einer Liebesbeziehung gelesen. Es handelt sich definitiv um Garona, wenn man sich mal den Cast auf IMDB anschaut. Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen, dass im Trailer noch nichts 100% auf ein Liebesgeplänkel hindeutet. Der Ersteindruck deutete nur darauf hin. Ich hoffe nur, Jones hält sich an die Vorgaben und fährt nicht auf der Mainstreamschiene. Davon gibt es ja mehr als genug Filme.


----------



## Celerex (8. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten schaut der Trailer schonmal geil aus und die Liebesgeschichte ist im Übrigen im Lore von Warcraft verankert



Hast du dazu vielleicht irgendwo eine Quelle, wo ich mich kurz einlesen kann? Ich habe nämlich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Worrel (8. November 2015)

Garona – WoWWiki, das Lexikon zu World of Warcraft – Wikia


----------



## BigKahuna01 (8. November 2015)

Der Trailer sieht aus als ob der Film nah an der Warcraft-Geschichte umgesetzt wurde. Das wird wohl viele derzeitige aber vor allem auch ehem. WoW-Spieler in die Kinos treiben


----------



## Celerex (8. November 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Garona – WoWWiki, das Lexikon zu World of Warcraft – Wikia



Das hab ich auch schon durch, da steht aber nicht, dass sie sich geliebt haben.


----------



## OutsiderXE (8. November 2015)

Im Buch The Last Guardian ist auch nix von Liebe.

Ich kann's mir aber so vorstellen: Garona ist ihr lebenlang einsam weil sie sich nirgendwo zugehörig fühlt. In der Menschenwelt sieht sie dann endlich Leute die ihr bis auf die Hautfarbe und die Zähne ähnlicher aussehen als die Orks. Und dann finden Sie auch noch einen (Lothar) der ein starker Anführer ist, also verknallt sie sich in ihn. Lothar aber interessiert das alles gar nicht, höchstens Freundschaft. Garona fühlt sich darauf zurückgewiesen und flippt aus, und dann...


----------



## SGDrDeath (8. November 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Nichts so bekannt wie Batman, aber vor 20 Jahren kannten wir den als Kiddies schon.


Mag ja alles sein, aber ihr seid weder repräsentativ noch automatisch die Hauptzielgruppe.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es mit dem ersten "Captain America", der übrigens auch bei uns genau so hieß und den "Avengers" genug Möglichkeiten, Cap kennenzulernen.


Der erste hieß nicht ohne Grund vollständig Captain America: The First Avenger und wurde hier so übernommen. Man wusste sehr genau das Captain America sich hier nicht einfach so mit dem Namen verkauft und hat den Untertitel deswegen so gelassen und nicht weggekürzt.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Etwas in einem anderen Land bekannter zu machen, in dem man den Titel verfälscht, ist paradox.


Nachdem der erste Versuch in die Hose ging - CA 1 war in D neben Hulk 2, der nicht fortgesetzt wurde, ein kommerzieller Flop - war man der Meinung man muss da was optimieren und nimmt den Teil weg der hier eh schon nicht gerade für Jubelstürme sorgt ob des Patriotismus.

Und das scheint immer noch zu gelten, denn Teil 3 erscheint wohl hierzulande unter The First Avenger: Civil War. Der Name Captain America scheint also aus Marketingsicht hierzulande nicht zu funktionieren. Und ich traue Disney/Marvel mehr Überblick und Einsicht in die Sache zu als dir und mir. Die machen das nicht aus Langeweile.


----------



## MadFox80 (8. November 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das hätte man sich wirklich sparen können. Ich hab bei jeder Szene mit den beiden mein Popcorn wieder ausgekotzt.



Jap, ging mir auch so


----------



## Big-Ron (9. November 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hierfür gibts sogar ne Erklärung. Captain America ist hier nicht so bekannt und durch den Patriotismus der im Namen mitschwingt dachte man wohl einige Zuschauer zu verlieren. Und da die Avengers gut laufen und der erste Film die schon im Titel trug dachte man sich halt setzen wir das lieber so fort.
> 
> Wird aber lustig bei Teil 3, da wird dann wohl aus Captain America: Civil War sowas wie The First Avenger in Civil War




Manchmal kapier ich auch nicht, warum man in Deutschland englische Titel durch andere englische Titel ersetzt. Das macht in den meisten Fällen überhaupt keinen Sinn. Noch weniger Sinn machen die meisten "deutschen" Titel. 

ABER, im Falle vom zweiten Teil von Captain America hat die Täuschung bei mir funktioniert. Obwohl ich oft drauf achte. Aber ich hatte mich auf den zweiten Teil der Avengers gefreut und dachte bei flüchtigem Blick auch, dass es sich bei "The Return of The First Avenger" auch um den Teil handelt. Hab "First" überlesen und mich gewundert, warum die Avengers diesmal nur aus Captain America bestehen. 

Hier sieht man auch, warum und weshalb Titel geändert werden. Die Avengers sind weitaus beliebter in Deutschland und in dem man den Namen im Titel eines anderen Films verwendet, kann man schön Leute irritieren. Gekonnte Täuschung.


----------

